# Saving money



## mabelsmith40 (Mar 20, 2012)

I use coupons to save money because my retirement fund is so vulnerable to this economy.


----------



## StillSurfing (Mar 20, 2012)

Great idea Mabel!

With the cost of everything these days, every little helps.

What's your biggest saving to date?


----------



## Allin (Mar 20, 2012)

Excellent idea. People really underestimate just how much money you can save by using coupons!

Where do you find these mostly? Online or offline? Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## adrian (Mar 21, 2012)

Good idea. You can save a lot of money with coupons. Shoping online is good because you can always find good deals.


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't forget to keep a lookout for store loyalty program promotions. Figure out how much a point is actually "worth" in terms of dollars and cents, and then go shopping armed with that knowledge!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2012)

Some supermarkets have a senior discount available, like a certain percentage off your purchase.  I think Kroger stores have a Wednesday discount in some states, and all you need to show is your driver's license for proof of birth date.  I haven't taken advantage of these senior discounts as of yet, but I need to check into it, as every penny does count.  Of course they won't make it easy and announce these things, you have to be proactive and ask at each location.  They bank on very few using the discounts so they save the cash.


----------



## phughes (Mar 22, 2012)

One good site I found is restaurant.com. (I have NO affiliation with this site.) But you buy gift certificates to local restaurant at a significant discount. I have bought $20 gift certificates for $2. Great way to get out and try new places to eat.


----------



## ccohoe (Mar 22, 2012)

You can also try daily deal websites such living social or groupon.


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 23, 2012)

Groupon is lovely until they start sending all sorts of unsolicited messages about junky items for sale. It used to be that Groupon made local discounts available, but I haven't seen one lately. All knock-off watches and silly electronics now. Mail-order catalog stuff.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2012)

If anyone frequents their State Parks, they usually give a senior discount for the park pass.  We just renewed our annual pass, and noticed there was a $10 discount for those 64 and over.


----------

